# Parking lot light



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I saw this when I stopped for coffee this morning.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I know why that happens, but I still do not understand the mentality. The post is set in concrete, so they had a run a raceway that far from the post to clear the post footing. If an underground wire goes bad, sometimes you have to refeed an existing post that way. If you're adding equipment, like more lights or a lighted sign, you sometimes pull power from a nearby post that way. Schedule 40 PVC is a totally wrong material to use for that. That installation calls for RMC only. There's no real excuse for that installation, other than ignorance, cheapness, or laziness. I would have run RMC, and offset it closer to the post to keep from having that hard right angle for leverage to break it off. 

I'll try to take a picture in the next couple of days of one I did a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Along this same line of thinking, here's a video news clip from a reporter who's been fighting exposed live wires at post lights and traffic signals in Philadelphia for probably 10 years now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9ifSL7pGxY


----------

